# Any froggers near st augustine?



## Corndo (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone near st augustine florida with PDF's? I'm new to this and am setting up a tank this weekend but would like to go look at someone elses and bounce some ideas back and forth before I do. Plus it would be nice to know someone relatively close with frogs anyways.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

JimO lives there and he is a great guy with lots of really nice set ups. He does not get on here real often but shoot him a PM anyway. He is always very willing to help and has a ton of neat plants he can give you trimmings of.


----------



## Dr Christopher McHale (Apr 3, 2014)

I am in St Augustine.


----------

